# Sneezing



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Biscuit has been sneezing and snorting on and off for nearly a week. She seems okay in herself but I am worried that she has something stuck up her nose although I can't see anything. The vet told me to keep an eye on her. Any thoughts from anyone as my poor girlie seems quite upset when she is having a sneezing/ snorting fit?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear gets excessively sneezy when he's excited, but I've never encountered it as a problem... Sorry, I don't have any advice for you, but I hope Biscuit feels better soon!


----------

